# weird feeling when entering a new room



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

anyone else experience this strange feeling when entering a *new* place, like a house or an office, and feeling slightly light headed for a second. 
its only occurs in quiet places indoors, so never something like a shopping mall or outside. i guess it has to be a relatively small space. and you have to be unsure of the place - like you aren't comfortable

these main conditions usually have to be there: new place, quiet, indoors, not comfortable/welcome, relatively small room (like an entrance hallway for a house)

i searched online and found this to be the closest description of what i feel: (its basically the same feeling)



> Sometimes when I walk into a room or someones house that I have never been my brain feels dizzy for just a second. Its almost like I get light headed. Its pretty intense but doesn't happen long enough or often enough to be a real issue or concern. It usually happens when I walk into a room I'm not very comfortable being in, or somewhere I'm not supposed to be. I want to say its probably my senses trying to process the new smells/visuals too fast and all at once. I don't know. Anyone else ever feel like this?
> Also it doesn't happen in public places like stores. Its almost always peoples houses or something of that nature.


heres another one from reddit, but i dont get the 'push down' feeling



> Just found out about this sub, very excited. Anyway, When I was younger it happened all the time. And I was only reminded of it a few months ago (I'm 29 now) when I went into an antiques shop in West New Jersey. It's like a sudden rush of weird sensations I feel throughout my body. Most noticeable like a rush in my head, but light tingling. It all of a sudden feels like I'm being almost pushed down on. But it only lasts about 1-4 seconds. It used to happen ALOT when I was a kid. Walking into new homes(not built new just new to me). Or even rooms. Anyone have any similar experiences and know what the hell that is? I obviously believe in a spirit "world" or I wouldn't be in this Sub.


just think its quite interesting and was wondering if anyone here has felt the same feeling


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

it would be cool if i could create the conditions necessary for this feeling to come up. and i wonder if theres a name for it


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, i have this feeling when going into other people's houses especially. It's that invasion into personal space, i think, like i'm stepping into someone else's life, everything being new and foreign.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No, but I have an OCD ritual of looking up at the ceiling immediately over my head every time I enter a room to make sure there aren't any spiders waiting for me. Do this probably 20-30 times a day on average.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

No. Are you somewhat claustrophobic? 
The only weird processing issue I get with spaces is I have a fear of heights so don't like being able to view ground floors from a height. Getting on escalators is tricky if I overthink it. Related to that, when I'm in multilevel buildings I have a fear of the floor above me collapsing. I know they've engineered these things to be stable, but I don't get it at all. Especially when there are hardly any support structures like walls or beams to hold the floor above up.



truant said:


> No, but I have an OCD ritual of looking up at the ceiling immediately over my head every time I enter a room to make sure there aren't any spiders waiting for me. Do this probably 20-30 times a day on average.


How did this start? Did a spider ever fall on you?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Rains said:


> How did this start? Did I spider ever fall on you?


Totally OT, so I'll put it in a spoiler.


* *




About six months ago I looked up and found a spider about 8 inches from my face. I was already doing the looking up over my head thing by that point, which is how I found it. So it's 'saved' me at least once. There have been two other occasions where I've found spiders descending toward me, though they both happened a long time ago. I've seen plenty of spiders on the ceiling over my head over the years, though, and almost swallowed one that crawled into my pop can (it landed on my tongue). I killed at least 40 spiders in my house last year. I've probably killed several hundred over the years. I have a pretty bad spider phobia. I sometimes get paralyzed when I'm trying to work up the nerve to kill them. I've had 'stand offs' that last over an hour with really big spiders, where it's just me and the spider staring at one another until I finally snap. I really hate it.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

mt moyt said:


> anyone else experience this strange feeling when entering a *new* place, like a house or an office, and feeling slightly light headed for a second.


Yes. It usually happens to me when I'm entering an unfamiliar place with people I know little about or know nothing at all, except malls. I get very light headed, feels too overwhelmed by everything. Also not knowing where to place myself in the room. My sight gets a bit off too that I need to squint my eyes for a few seconds. I always blame it to panic attacks though - that it's how my body reacts when I try to control it so no one can notice.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Rains said:


> No. Are you somewhat claustrophobic?
> The only weird processing issue I get with spaces is I have a fear of heights so don't like being able to view ground floors from a height. Getting on escalators is tricky if I overthink it. Related to that, when I'm in multilevel buildings I have a fear of the floor above me collapsing. I know they've engineered these things to be stable, but I don't get it at all. Especially when there are hardly any support structures like walls or beams to hold the floor above up.


i dont think so, i dont like small cramped spaces but i won't panic if i get into one. i have a similar thing with escalators, but its not the same feeling as the room thing. i just can't look up while on an escalator, or i will definitely fall off lol



daisywillowlilyrose said:


> Yes. It usually happens to me when I'm entering an unfamiliar place with people I know little about or know nothing at all, except malls. I get very light headed, feels too overwhelmed by everything. *Also not knowing where to place myself in the room*. My sight gets a bit off too that I need to squint my eyes for a few seconds. I always blame it to panic attacks though - that it's how my body reacts when I try to control it so no one can notice.


yep, this is pretty accurate


----------

